# seedling



## Josiah woodard (Oct 22, 2019)

I dropped this seed in the soil on Thursday, it’s growing pretty good


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 22, 2019)

It's growing great!  Keep up the good work.


----------



## 2RedEyes (Oct 22, 2019)

Well done!!!


----------



## Josiah woodard (Oct 22, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> It's growing great!  Keep up the good work.


Thanks!!


----------



## Josiah woodard (Oct 22, 2019)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> It's growing great!  Keep up the good work.


Thanks!!


----------

